# Motherboard for HP server ML10



## billubakra (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi Guys,

A friend of mine is looking for a hp motherboard for his HP server ML10 desktop. Here are the pics of his older mobo & other details

*i.imgur.com/IjqGkI6.jpg 

*i.imgur.com/CTdjFcc.jpg 

From where to get the same? If any alternate one can be used then please suggest the same.

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2017)

Is it this server:
HPE Support document - HPE Support Center


----------



## billubakra (Dec 18, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Is it this server:
> HPE Support document - HPE Support Center


No idea. That is why I told him to send the product number photo also. Let me send him the link.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2017)

Ok!from the serial number check on HP website I got warranty details & model number which on further search gave this which I think is the specifications for this server:
HPE HP ML10 E3-1220v2 4GB SP1169AP Svr - Product Details

It is using Xeon E3-1220V2 processor which is socket 1155 type so any consumer 1155 mobo should work:
*www.cpu-upgrade.com/CPUs/Intel/Xeon/E3-1220_v2_motherboards.html
But I think a server mobo(aka C204) may be better even but it is much costlier:
*www.amazon.in/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=computers&field-keywords=C204+motherboard


----------



## billubakra (Dec 18, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Ok!from the serial number check on HP website I got warranty details & model number which on further search gave this which I think is the specifications for this server:
> HPE HP ML10 E3-1220v2 4GB SP1169AP Svr - Product Details
> 
> It is using Xeon E3-1220V2 processor which is socket 1155 type so any consumer 1155 mobo should work:
> ...


Yes it is the same server. Can you please recommend a cheap and best one.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2017)

For server mobo,I don't have any experience & for socket 1155 mobo,it is just like you would ask for a desktop mobo recommendation.Usually Asus>Gigabyte>MSI>Asrock as far as mobos are concerned.First decide the budget based on features required & then select a series(like H61/H67/Z77 etc).H61 are cheapest but comes with no usb 3.Also note that server ECC ram is not supported by desktop/consumer mobo so you will have to buy typical ddr3 ram.Also Xeon processors don't have IGP(integrated graphics) so you would also need a cheap graphics card for display output(server mobos have integrated graphics while intel desktop mobos don't as all intel core processors have integrated graphics).


----------



## billubakra (Dec 18, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> For server mobo,I don't have any experience & for socket 1155 mobo,it is just like you would ask for a desktop mobo recommendation.Usually Asus>Gigabyte>MSI>Asrock as far as mobos are concerned.First decide the budget based on features required & then select a series(like H61/H67/Z77 etc).H61 are cheapest but comes with no usb 3.Also note that server ECC ram is not supported by desktop/consumer mobo so you will have to buy typical ddr3 ram.Also Xeon processors don't have IGP(integrated graphics) so you would also need a cheap graphics card for display output(server mobos have integrated graphics while intel desktop mobos don't as all intel core processors have integrated graphics).


His mobo got fried, not available anywhere in my city so that is why he is looking for alternatives. Budget is not in his mind as he wants to save his stuff. Which model out of Asus should he be looking for from the following link
*www.cpu-upgrade.com/CPUs/Intel/Xeon/E3-1220_v2_motherboards.html
H61/7/Z77 are available with all except Asus in that link.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2017)

Check asus mobo page for H6x/7x series for cpu support to confirm E3-1220V2 is supported or not.Gigabyte is also a good option.


----------

